# WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T D4 R34L 84'S



## N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N (Dec 1, 2007)

WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i cant wait for more people to see this thread


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 1 2007, 10:51 AM~9348587
> *i cant wait for more people to see this thread
> *



X2 SHOULD LINK IT TO AN OFF-TOPIC THREAD.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

wat tha fuk did he said?? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 1 2007, 11:08 AM~9348658
> * wat tha fuk did he said?? :biggrin:
> *



WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S 


NUMBERS AND LETTERS MIXED TOGETHER MUST BE TALKING IN CODE OR SOME SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lets engage conversation with this person, we might get another one of these

shyt wut dey do? umm i no lotta yall aint on da donk slang an shyt an get offended wen the word is used but have u all heard the there maybe laws soon preventing donks, ol skoolz, lowriders, wuteva!!! basically there will b laws stopping cars older than certain years wont be allowed on the road...i heard cali will feel it first but does anyone know if this is true? i've been hearing it since i brought my first caprice but damn decades later its actually becoming realality im guessing because fuel shortages but damn any feelings on dis?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

he's from da N4WF 51DE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

i dont know about real but u can checkout texaswirewheels.com :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:47 PM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


you wont find a set on here....hope you got your toilet paper cuz u about to get a lot of shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:47 PM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

They only come in 88's not 84's.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

t3x45w1r3wh33l5.c0m :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:uh: :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

LMFAO WTF :rofl: :loco:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

This topic is great !! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


I have a retarded Niece thats 15 & she writes like that on her my space.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2007, 03:34 PM~9350131
> *This topic is great !!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2007, 03:34 PM~9350131
> *This topic is great !!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 1 2007, 12:16 PM~9348693
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> NUMBERS AND LETTERS MIXED TOGETHER MUST BE TALKING IN CODE OR SOME SHIT :biggrin:
> *


I think it's Chris Jericho!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 1 2007, 05:42 PM~9350813
> *I think it's Chris Jericho!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## _ADDICTION_ (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out rollin84z.com


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I would like to thank EVERYONE for this thread.. Even the POSTER, some of the funniest shit I have ever read.. TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 6 2007, 03:14 PM~9390851
> *I would like to thank EVERYONE for this thread..  Even the POSTER, some of the funniest shit I have ever read..  TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

is this dude a waterhead or sompthing damn sped needs to learn how to type


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 6 2007, 07:59 PM~9391732
> *is this dude a waterhead or sompthing damn sped needs to learn how to type
> *


so do you!!! :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you re-post a quote? Like with a pic?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: ........wait (pause and think) .......  ... :roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

OH SNAP. The --->Quote icon... Yeah,...TRYED that.. See how nicely its NOT working.. :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Dec 6 2007, 09:08 PM~9391817
> *so do you!!! :uh:
> *



lol at least you can understand what im saying :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 7 2007, 07:09 AM~9395635
> *lol at least you can understand what im saying  :biggrin:
> *



P.S. I GOT THAT.... BOOOOYYYYY


----------



## suecyde (Nov 8, 2007)

fuck im sittin in my chair laughin my ass off from seeing all these damn smiley faces


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

YO HOM13 G-DOGG V4N1LL4 1C3 SK1LL1T
1 NOZ WH3R3 U K4N G3T $OM3Z!!
4GETZ TH3M H8TZ!!









TH1Z GO1NG 2 OFFTO[]D1C


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 7 2007, 05:31 PM~9399858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



W O W..????? GAH-DAM


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:47 PM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


I SEE DOWNSYNDROME IN THIS FOKKER 4 SURE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 06:13 AM~9395650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 1 2007, 12:55 PM~9348603
> *X2 SHOULD LINK IT TO AN OFF-TOPIC THREAD.
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2007, 05:34 PM~9350131
> *This topic is great !!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


PICS?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2007, 10:49 PM~9401192
> *PICS?
> *



LOL, well heres one of her my spaces, but her shit is set to private, but just by reading youll see, the retartedness !!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=81056711

heres her retarted best friend too, just as bad if not worse.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=71446423

And there both 15 not 18 they lie about there age on my space.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

^ ^ ^ ^ 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man thats too much


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn it must take some time to type one sentence like that shit is just confusing


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

I have trouble with straight up letters... Now #'s jus too difficult..


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

this fools email is [email protected] :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I bet dude is a straight G",, look how cool he types


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you can get them in houston for 10gs from mr davis


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 8 2007, 02:16 PM~9405130
> *you can get them in houston for 10gs from mr davis
> *


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:47 PM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


*HOOKED ON PHONICS* damn sure didnt work for you but i heard if you go to the 345t c045t they can teach you how to read and write , maybe you can understand what i wrote :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 8 2007, 02:46 PM~9405267
> *HOOKED ON PHONICS damn sure didnt work for you  but i heard if you go to the 345t c045t they can teach you how to read and write , maybe you can understand what i wrote :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 11:47 AM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


WE aint locked up anymore homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is too funny to delete :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i cant stop looking at this thread makes me laugh every time i see it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 9 2007, 01:29 PM~9410279
> *i cant stop looking at this thread  makes me laugh every time i see it
> *



That's why when I need a laugh, I look at this thread :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 10:47 AM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


 :roflmao: 

at wal-mart?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

SKRATE 4RUM DA N4WF 5IDE ****** NAW MEEN?!?!???¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 9 2007, 02:12 PM~9410897
> *SKRATE 4RUM DA N4WF 5IDE ****** NAW MEEN?!?!???¿¿¿¿¿¿
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 9 2007, 04:03 PM~9411758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 06:13 AM~9395650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MOTHAFUCKERS THESE DAYS


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

This is GREAT. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Damn man, you NAWF SIDE SWANGIN and u dont know where to get swangs? Ask them boys in NAWF SIDE homie. LOL, thats kinda like someone being in a Dayton Factory asking where to get some Dayotns, from. You in the home Swangs man go find some.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 8 2007, 03:55 PM~9404466
> *I bet dude is a straight G",, look how cool he types
> *


I bet dude got straight Gs in school. :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 09:24 AM~9416482
> *I bet dude got straight Gs in school.  :cheesy:
> *


BAHAHA!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

haha is there a special program he uses to type like that cause i tried and i just cant do it damn guess im not thug enough


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I sent my cracker jack tops in for my decoder ring.....soon I'll be able to figure out what he's trying to tell us


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 1 2007, 01:52 PM~9348915
> *They only come in 88's not 84's.
> *


damn right gimme ds fuck eighty eighty fo's poke pokin out :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 12 2007, 08:37 AM~9433612
> *haha  is there a special program he uses to type like that cause i tried and i just cant do it  damn  guess im not thug enough
> *


b-your as gansta as the next white guy lmao


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 12 2007, 10:26 AM~9433791
> *I sent my cracker jack tops in for my decoder ring.....soon I'll be able to figure out what he's trying to tell us
> *


haha

_"Be.... be sure............be sure to................." _*BE SURE TO WHAT???!!!!!*


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 12 2007, 09:22 AM~9434155
> *haha
> 
> "Be.... be sure............be sure to................." BE SURE TO WHAT???!!!!!
> *




LOL, classic holiday movie. :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Dec 12 2007, 11:29 AM~9434190
> *LOL, classic holiday movie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

simpson, swammy, swanson......check the suitcase........






SAMSONITE!......I was way off


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 12 2007, 10:22 AM~9434155
> *haha
> 
> "Be.... be sure............be sure to................." BE SURE TO WHAT???!!!!!
> *


drink more ovaltine?-what? haha classic movie!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Dec 12 2007, 11:29 AM~9434190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x a million  
*"OOHHHHHH FUUUUUDDDDDDGGGGE, but I didn't say fudge....."*
haven't seen that movie yet this holiday season..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

its comin! i can't wait!


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

dont tbs show it every year for 24 hours starting christmas eve?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 10 2007, 07:13 AM~9416260
> *Damn man, you NAWF SIDE SWANGIN and u dont know where to get swangs?
> *


 :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 1 2007, 07:35 PM~9350466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

LOOKING TO BUY SOME TRUSPOKES OR TRURAYS OR TRUCLASSIC WITH SPINNERS. HAVE CASH.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 12 2007, 01:05 PM~9436613
> *dont tbs show it every year for 24 hours starting christmas eve?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Dec 1 2007, 02:34 PM~9348788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lets engage conversation with this person, we might get another one of these
> 
> ...


wut u sahy, i donT hur yaz? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Dec 9 2007, 03:20 AM | | Post #1 

Member

Posts: 42
Joined: Dec 2007




WHATS GOOD YALL WHATS GOOD YALL 

MY MAN BE TRIPPIN AND I BEE SELLING HIS RIDE YA HUUUUURD MAY
NINTAY BuIcK rIVEriA it yall aint gon FIND nuttin CLEANA then this jo ya hurd me
139000 MiLeS

ASKING 7900 or Best oFfER



THese 2 HAVE to BE RELATED.. :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

One of the BEST EVER..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 01:48 PM~9444673
> *wut u sahy, i donT hur yaz? :biggrin:
> *


fA sHo niNJA


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW[ :0 quote=DirtySouth Cantina,Dec 13 2007, 10:59 PM~9448672]
Dec 9 2007, 03:20 AM | | Post #1 

Member

Posts: 42
Joined: Dec 2007
WHATS GOOD YALL WHATS GOOD YALL 

MY MAN BE TRIPPIN AND I BEE SELLING HIS RIDE YA HUUUUURD MAY
NINTAY BuIcK rIVEriA it yall aint gon FIND nuttin CLEANA then this jo ya hurd me
139000 MiLeS

ASKING 7900 or Best oFfER



THese 2 HAVE to BE RELATED.. :uh:
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

:wow: 













:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

just let this topic go ...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

we just cant man its way to funny


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

N4WF 5IDE NGA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Dec 14 2007, 09:00 PM~9456017
> *we just cant man its way to funny
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: I just wish he would reply


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

is there some way to contact this being maybe if you leave a trail of reese's peices to the key board hell find it


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 14 2007, 09:35 PM~9456577
> *N4WF 5IDE NGA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 14 2007, 07:35 PM~9456577
> *N4WF 5IDE NGA
> *


:werd:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2007, 03:34 PM~9350131
> *This topic is great !!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 D4 T0P N1994


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

PINCHE MENSO TALK!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:53 PM~9513994
> *PINCHE MENSO TALK!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 11:47 AM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

PINCHE MENSO!! :0 :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :around: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 7H3 T0P 4 2008


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 01:39 AM~9585141
> *2 7H3 T0P 4 2008
> *


4 $HO N1NG4


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 2 2008, 01:39 AM~9585141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 2 2008, 06:26 PM~9590223
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


1 0wn TH3 R341 84 R394L... :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

EVERYBODY WANNA KNOW WHATS REALLY FUNNY?? NOT ONE PERSON THAT HAS POSTED SOMETHING ON HERE HAS EVER TRIED HELPING THIS POOR FELLA OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EVERYONE IS TOO BUSY MAKING FUN OF HIM!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

MAYBE HELL START TYPIN NORMAL :0


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> WOW[ :0 quote=DirtySouth Cantina,Dec 13 2007, 10:59 PM~9448672]
> Dec 9 2007, 03:20 AM | | Post #1
> 
> Member
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]

:0 :0 I WONDER WHAT MINE IS WORTH...I GOT 77K...HMMM..LETS START THE BIDDING AT $ 10,000



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

you should get hooked on phonics :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

someone should send his ass an email so he can find out were to get ..what ever he wanted

[email protected]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 5 2008, 01:36 PM~9614844
> *someone should send his ass an email so he can find out were to get ..what ever he wanted
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes Mr. Sajak, I would like to buy a vowel please.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man why you gotta bring up old shit! LOL


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Ill take two of whatever he wants.... :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 1 2007, 05:34 PM~9350131
> *This topic is great !!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Apr 14 2008, 09:52 AM~10411039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

back from the dead!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Dec 10 2007, 10:24 AM~9416482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WTF???











:roflmao:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 06:01 AM~10419526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ta ta ta ta.... TODAY JR.
wtf was he tryin to right look at himtryin to show his grill i think


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 12 2007, 11:26 AM~9433791
> *I sent my cracker jack tops in for my decoder ring.....soon I'll be able to figure out what he's trying to tell us
> *


hey make sure you share


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10416788
> *back from the dead!
> *



:0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Not this shit again! :ugh:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by N4WF 51DE 5W4NG1N_@Dec 1 2007, 10:47 AM~9348574
> *WH3R3 C4N 1 G3T TH3 R34L 84'S
> *


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN TO YOU??? HOLY SHIT TYPE NORMAL KID :uh:
*Edit* JUST SEEN HOW OLD THIS TOPIC IS!? :420:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 10:10 PM~12350935
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ?? :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 10:12 PM~12350948
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of those cars that came after you in the arcade game ''spy hunter''. :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 roman chariot


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats some MAD MAX stylin


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

make some fresh OJ while ya ghost ridin da whip :cheesy: :twak:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Legendary :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 27 2010, 01:54 PM~16429009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC PHOTO


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 12:10 AM~12350935
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


GREESE???


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 27 2010, 04:20 PM~16430899
> *GREESE???
> *


Shit looks like the kneecappers on saint's row 2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 11:10 PM~12350935
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




come on you guys give him a break come on now man come on now come on well bro i cant bacc u up on 84's wtf ever u wana call em ummmmmmmmmmmmm damn ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
:machinegun: 
wow are those even rims they look like kneecappers like 007 type shit ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sorry bro ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm u offically fucked ur self for this post


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 3 2010, 11:21 PM~16506836
> *come on you guys give him a break come on now man come on now come on well bro i cant bacc u up on 84's wtf ever u wana call em ummmmmmmmmmmmm damn ummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> :machinegun:
> wow are those even rims they look like kneecappers like 007 type shit ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sorry bro ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm u offically fucked ur self for this post
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

try houston, ? why do all these people come on a lowrider site lookin for there bullshit , start your own site , LAYITLOW BELONGS TO LOWRIDAZ ,NOT HIGH RIZERZ OR SLAB DRIVAZ :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

